# Anyone playing Black Ops 3?



## spamurai (Nov 10, 2015)

What's everyones opinions on it? 

I've just got a PS4 and started playing BO3... So leave your GamerTag if you wanna be my fwenddd 

Also, I made a new Montage


----------



## Vonny (Nov 11, 2015)

I pre-ordered the game and the Nuketown playlist was removed the day before it arrived lol *bad luck Brian meme* 

Cool video though.. I wish I could get kills.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm waiting until I get a ps4 to get BO3 XD Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## spamurai (Nov 12, 2015)

Vonny said:


> I pre-ordered the game and the Nuketown playlist was removed the day before it arrived lol *bad luck Brian meme*
> 
> Cool video though.. I wish I could get kills.



Ah, that sucks xD
You can still play the Chaos Theory playlist in Bonus rounds to play NukeTown though 



Miharu said:


> I'm waiting until I get a ps4 to get BO3 XD Can't wait to try it out!



Awesome  Post here when you get it and we can kick some Zombie butt ^^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2015)

My little brother and I are anxiously waiting to get Black Ops 3 for Christmas XD 
 He's especially hyped about the Origins story and stuff! >W<


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

spamurai said:


> Awesome  Post here when you get it and we can kick some Zombie butt ^^


I definitely will!!! I can't wait ahaha I think I'll be getting a ps4 + BO3 in 1-2 weeks!! I'm excited! XD I might need to buy a new mic as well ahahah 

How's the gameplay so far?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2015)

I finished the campaign the other night, gotta say I was pleasantly surprised by the story. So uhh just imagine yourself in a frozen forest.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 17, 2015)

I might make an exception to Call of Duty for this game. I've enjoyed all of the Black Ops games so far. This one is rated really well too. It'll probably be a Christmas present if I get it.


----------



## spamurai (Nov 17, 2015)

Just be aware that there's no campaign on the PS3 and 360 version >.<


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

WOO!~ My boyfriend's brother is letting me play on his ps4 with BO3! c: My PSN is chibimiharu! I was able to play a little, so I somewhat get the map XD Also I have a mic so it'll be easy to communicate! c:


----------



## Jawile (Nov 23, 2015)

I've only ever played Finest Hour, World at War, and BO2 but I think I might pick up BO3 when I get an Xbox One


----------



## spamurai (Nov 24, 2015)

Jawile said:


> I've only ever played Finest Hour, World at War, and BO2 but I think I might pick up BO3 when I get an Xbox One



Awesome 
It's so much better than I expected... Also, I think they're bringing old BO2 Maps back in future DLC which is cool.


----------



## rebbeca (Nov 28, 2015)

spamurai said:


> What's everyones opinions on it?
> 
> I've just got a PS4 and started playing BO3... So leave your GamerTag if you wanna be my fwenddd
> 
> Also, I made a new Montage



You mean anyone lagging in BF3 cauz I just cant find match


----------



## spamurai (Nov 29, 2015)

rebbeca said:


> You mean anyone lagging in BF3 cauz I just cant find match



There's only one solution.... buy BO3 XD


----------

